# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تصمیم نهایی برای منابع کنکور نظام جدید تجربی

## moohaamad

سلام دوستان
با خوندن تاپیک ها و مصاحبه های مختلف مصمم شدم برای کنکور 99 تجربی این منابع رو بخرم.

*ادبیات: موضوعی نشرالگو + ارایه خیلی سبز

عربی: خیلی سبز جامع (غزال موسوی)

دینی: خیلی سبز (زهرا سمیعی) 

زبان: مبتکران (شهاب اناری)

ریاضی: مهر و ماه جامع

زیست: میکرو پایه (زارع) + خیلی سبز دوازدهم

فیزیک: میکرو پایه + میکرو دوازدهم

شیمی: میکرو  پایه + خیلی سبز دوازدهم* 

خواستم نظر بقیه هم درمورد این منابع بدونم و اگر به نظرتون منبع بهتری هست بگین اصلاحش کنم
ممنون  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):

----------


## mlt

ادبیاتت در چه حده؟
اگه قوی یا متوسط هستی همینا که گفتی خوبه ولی اگه ضعیفی برعکسش کن یعنی موضعی خیلی سبز 



> سلام دوستان
> با خوندن تاپیک ها و مصاحبه های مختلف مصمم شدم برای کنکور 99 تجربی این منابع رو بخرم.
> 
> *ادبیات: موضوعی نشرالگو + ارایه خیلی سبز
> 
> عربی: خیلی سبز جامع (غزال موسوی)
> 
> دینی: خیلی سبز (زهرا سمیعی) 
> 
> ...

----------


## -Sara-

منابعت خوبه

----------


## SARA_J

سلام واسه ریاضی تخته سیاه یاخیلی سبزبهتره بعدشم ایکیو
واسه شیمی الگویامبتکران 
واسه عربی هم من نظرم روی ایکیوعه
واسه دینی هم سفیرخردبهتره

----------


## moohaamad

> ادبیاتت در چه حده؟
> اگه قوی یا متوسط هستی همینا که گفتی خوبه ولی اگه ضعیفی برعکسش کن یعنی موضعی خیلی سبز


در حد متوسط هستم...تو ازمونا همیشه حدود 50 میزنم.
کلا منابع رو متناسب با دیدگاه متوسط انتخاب کردم به جز فیزیک که اکثرا میگفتن گاج میکرو اسون تره ولی باهاش میتونی به 100 هم برسی ( با حل کردن یک قدم تا 100)

----------


## mlt

نظام جدیده


> سلام واسه ریاضی تخته سیاه یاخیلی سبزبهتره بعدشم ایکیو
> واسه شیمی الگویامبتکران 
> واسه عربی هم من نظرم روی ایکیوعه
> واسه دینی هم سفیرخردبهتره

----------


## mlt

منابع منم همینه فقط به جای موضوعی الگو من موضوعی دریافت و خیلی سبز دارم
چندتا موج ازمونم دارم

----------


## SARA_J

> نظام جدیده


خب منم واسه جدیدایناروگفتم

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان
> با خوندن تاپیک ها و مصاحبه های مختلف مصمم شدم برای کنکور 99 تجربی این منابع رو بخرم.
> 
> *ادبیات: موضوعی نشرالگو + ارایه خیلی سبز
> 
> عربی: خیلی سبز جامع (غزال موسوی)
> 
> دینی: خیلی سبز (زهرا سمیعی) 
> 
> ...


سلام
منابعت خوبن ولی پیشنهاد من برای زیست و شیمی اینه
زیست : جلد درسنامه زیست کامل میکروطلایی گاج (جناب زارع) + تست زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
شیمی : شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز

----------


## Phatums

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


سلام
منابعت خوبن ولی پیشنهاد من برای زیست و شیمی اینه
زیست : جلد درسنامه زیست کامل میکروطلایی گاج (جناب زارع) + تست زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
شیمی : شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز


چرا زیست خ سبز ارجحیت دادید به میکرو؟*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> چرا زیست خ سبز ارجحیت دادید به میکرو؟*


با تمام احترامی که برای مولف کتاب جناب زارع قائلم ولی من تصور میکنم کتاب ایشون مطابق کتب درسی کنکور 99 ویرایش نشده یا اگر هم شده خیلی سطحی ویرایش شده
جلد *درسنامه کامل میکروطلایی* چون واقعا خیلی خوب مطالب رو توضیح داده هر چند حذفیات کتب جدید بعضا اعمال نشده ولی بازم خوبه و شما وقتی کتاب درسی رو میخونید متوجه حذفیات میشید
+
کتاب زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز واقعا ویرایش شده خصوصا تستاش ولی میکرو خیر (در این مورد در تاپیک مربوطه خیلی بحث و گفتگو شد)
بازم هر طور خودتون تمایل دارید، این نظر شخصی من بود
موفق باشید

----------


## ehsan7777777

> با تمام احترامی که برای مولف کتاب جناب زارع قائلم ولی من تصور میکنم کتاب ایشون مطابق کتب درسی کنکور 99 ویرایش نشده یا اگر هم شده خیلی سطحی ویرایش شده
> جلد *درسنامه کامل میکروطلایی* چون واقعا خیلی خوب مطالب رو توضیح داده هر چند حذفیات کتب جدید بعضا اعمال نشده ولی بازم خوبه و شما وقتی کتاب درسی رو میخونید متوجه حذفیات میشید
> +
> کتاب زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز واقعا ویرایش شده خصوصا تستاش ولی میکرو خیر (در این مورد در تاپیک مربوطه خیلی بحث و گفتگو شد)
> بازم هر طور خودتون تمایل دارید، این نظر شخصی من بود
> موفق باشید


*سلام ... 

این کتاب درسنامه میکرو طلایی ، ترکیب کتاب درسنامه زیست میکرو پایه و میکرو دوازدهم هست یا اینکه محتواش فرق می کنه ؟( اگه خودتون مقایسه کردین ، ممنون می شم یه شفاف سازی بکنین ... آخه کتابای درسنامه زیست پایه میکرو بعلاوه کتاب میکرو درسنامه زیست دوازدهم ،جمعا قیمتشون از این کتاب تک جلد خیلی بیشتر در میاد !!!! )

اگه فرقی با هم ندارن که خرید درسنامه کتاب میکرو طلایی به نظر از لحاظ مالی به صرفه تر می رسه ... 
ممنون از وقتی که میذارین ...*

----------


## ehsan7777777

> *سلام ... 
> 
> این کتاب درسنامه میکرو طلایی ، ترکیب کتاب درسنامه زیست میکرو پایه و میکرو دوازدهم هست یا اینکه محتواش فرق می کنه ؟( اگه خودتون مقایسه کردین ، ممنون می شم یه شفاف سازی بکنین ... آخه کتابای درسنامه زیست پایه میکرو بعلاوه کتاب میکرو درسنامه زیست دوازدهم ،جمعا قیمتشون از این کتاب تک جلد خیلی بیشتر در میاد !!!! )
> 
> اگه فرقی با هم ندارن که خرید درسنامه کتاب میکرو طلایی به نظر از لحاظ مالی به صرفه تر می رسه ... 
> ممنون از وقتی که میذارین ...*


اگه کسی میدونه ، لطفا راهنمایی کنه ...

----------


## saj8jad

> *سلام ... 
> 
> این کتاب درسنامه میکرو طلایی ، ترکیب کتاب درسنامه زیست میکرو پایه و میکرو دوازدهم هست یا اینکه محتواش فرق می کنه ؟( اگه خودتون مقایسه کردین ، ممنون می شم یه شفاف سازی بکنین ... آخه کتابای درسنامه زیست پایه میکرو بعلاوه کتاب میکرو درسنامه زیست دوازدهم ،جمعا قیمتشون از این کتاب تک جلد خیلی بیشتر در میاد !!!! )
> 
> اگه فرقی با هم ندارن که خرید درسنامه کتاب میکرو طلایی به نظر از لحاظ مالی به صرفه تر می رسه ... 
> ممنون از وقتی که میذارین ...*


سلام عزیز
بله ترکیب همونه تقریبا، فکر نمیکنم محتواش فرقی داشته باشه نمونه صفحاتش که مثل هم هستن
بله میکروطبقه بندی قیمتش 1.5 برابره میکروطلایی هستش
از نظر مالی به صرفه هستش، من امیدوارم این کتاب حداقل تغییرات کتب درسی مطابق کنکور 99 رو داشته باشه

----------


## ali2200

> سلام دوستان
> با خوندن تاپیک ها و مصاحبه های مختلف مصمم شدم برای کنکور 99 تجربی این منابع رو بخرم.
> 
> *ادبیات: موضوعی نشرالگو + ارایه خیلی سبز
> 
> عربی: خیلی سبز جامع (غزال موسوی)
> 
> دینی: خیلی سبز (زهرا سمیعی) 
> 
> ...


سلام.امیدوارم باتوجه به اینکه توکنکور امسال دورقمی کشورشدم به حرفم اعتمادکنی.ادبیاتت خوبه.برای عربی میکروطلایی رو بگیر چون موضوعی کارکرده وبرخلاف خیلی سبز سوالات سنگین دورازسطح کنکور نداره.برای دینی هم میکروطلایی رو بگیر،اقای محسنی کبیر خیلی خوب کارکرده برا این کتاب.زبانتم خوبه.برای ریاضی میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن وحتماحتما حتما!!!برای جمع بندی موج آزمون الگو رو بگیر.برای زیست میکروپایه روبگیروبرای دوازدهم الگوروکارکن.البته امسال برای شما آیکیو وموج آزمون هم چاپ میشه که ازبین اونا یکیوبگیرکه نظرمن روی موج آزمونه چون تست سنجشی محسوب میشه.برای فیزیک میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن تابیس فیزیکویادبگیری.موج آزمونم بگیرتا تستای خیلی قویترم کارکرده باشی.برای شیمیم مبتکران واجبو بگیر.دوتاکتاب موج آزمونم هست اوناروبگیرحتما چون واقعا فوق العادن.امیدوارم خوب کمکت کرده باشم.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


با تمام احترامی که برای مولف کتاب جناب زارع قائلم ولی من تصور میکنم کتاب ایشون مطابق کتب درسی کنکور 99 ویرایش نشده یا اگر هم شده خیلی سطحی ویرایش شده
جلد درسنامه کامل میکروطلایی چون واقعا خیلی خوب مطالب رو توضیح داده هر چند حذفیات کتب جدید بعضا اعمال نشده ولی بازم خوبه و شما وقتی کتاب درسی رو میخونید متوجه حذفیات میشید
+
کتاب زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز واقعا ویرایش شده خصوصا تستاش ولی میکرو خیر (در این مورد در تاپیک مربوطه خیلی بحث و گفتگو شد)
بازم هر طور خودتون تمایل دارید، این نظر شخصی من بود
موفق باشید



تاپیکه چجی شد راستی محو شد چرا نیست دیگه دوست دارم بدونم اقایه زارع چه جوابی داد_

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> تاپیکه چجی شد راستی محو شد چرا نیست دیگه دوست دارم بدونم اقایه زارع چه جوابی داد_


مدیریت محتر ماله کشی کردند براشون
هر دو تا تاپیک رو هم حذف کردند
بدون اینکه در برابر استدلال های من و سایر بچه ها پاسخگو باشند

----------


## moohaamad

> سلام.امیدوارم باتوجه به اینکه توکنکور امسال دورقمی کشورشدم به حرفم اعتمادکنی.ادبیاتت خوبه.برای عربی میکروطلایی رو بگیر چون موضوعی کارکرده وبرخلاف خیلی سبز سوالات سنگین دورازسطح کنکور نداره.برای دینی هم میکروطلایی رو بگیر،اقای محسنی کبیر خیلی خوب کارکرده برا این کتاب.زبانتم خوبه.برای ریاضی میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن وحتماحتما حتما!!!برای جمع بندی موج آزمون الگو رو بگیر.برای زیست میکروپایه روبگیروبرای دوازدهم الگوروکارکن.البته امسال برای شما آیکیو وموج آزمون هم چاپ میشه که ازبین اونا یکیوبگیرکه نظرمن روی موج آزمونه چون تست سنجشی محسوب میشه.برای فیزیک میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن تابیس فیزیکویادبگیری.موج آزمونم بگیرتا تستای خیلی قویترم کارکرده باشی.برای شیمیم مبتکران واجبو بگیر.دوتاکتاب موج آزمونم هست اوناروبگیرحتما چون واقعا فوق العادن.امیدوارم خوب کمکت کرده باشم.





> سلام
> منابعت خوبن ولی پیشنهاد من برای زیست و شیمی اینه
> زیست : جلد درسنامه زیست کامل میکروطلایی گاج (جناب زارع) + تست زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> شیمی : شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز


فوق العاده بابت راهنمایی هاتون ممنونم دوستان  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81): 
حتما منابع پیشنهادی رو بررسی و اصلاح میکنم  :Yahoo (18): 
بازم ممنون.

----------


## Soheil.si

> سلام.امیدوارم باتوجه به اینکه توکنکور امسال دورقمی کشورشدم به حرفم اعتمادکنی.ادبیاتت خوبه.برای عربی میکروطلایی رو بگیر چون موضوعی کارکرده وبرخلاف خیلی سبز سوالات سنگین دورازسطح کنکور نداره.برای دینی هم میکروطلایی رو بگیر،اقای محسنی کبیر خیلی خوب کارکرده برا این کتاب.زبانتم خوبه.برای ریاضی میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن وحتماحتما حتما!!!برای جمع بندی موج آزمون الگو رو بگیر.برای زیست میکروپایه روبگیروبرای دوازدهم الگوروکارکن.البته امسال برای شما آیکیو وموج آزمون هم چاپ میشه که ازبین اونا یکیوبگیرکه نظرمن روی موج آزمونه چون تست سنجشی محسوب میشه.برای فیزیک میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن تابیس فیزیکویادبگیری.موج آزمونم بگیرتا تستای خیلی قویترم کارکرده باشی.برای شیمیم مبتکران واجبو بگیر.دوتاکتاب موج آزمونم هست اوناروبگیرحتما چون واقعا فوق العادن.امیدوارم خوب کمکت کرده باشم.


خب چرا مصاحبه نمیکنین شما؟

----------


## matthias

> مدیریت محتر ماله کشی کردند براشون
> هر دو تا تاپیک رو هم حذف کردند
> بدون اینکه در برابر استدلال های من و سایر بچه ها پاسخگو باشند


فقط اونجاش که میگفت من مایل نیستم به شما جواب بدم :Yahoo (9): بهتره گزینه خروج رو بزنه و دوسه ماه به ویرایش کتابش برسه

----------


## ali2200

> خب چرا مصاحبه نمیکنین شما؟


چطوری بایدمصاحبه انجام بدم؟خودم نمیدونم

----------


## rozhano

> مدیریت محتر ماله کشی کردند براشون
> هر دو تا تاپیک رو هم حذف کردند
> بدون اینکه در برابر استدلال های من و سایر بچه ها پاسخگو باشند


مدیر که کار اشتباهی کرد چون تاپیکش باعث میشد خیلی بفهمن که نباید بخرن کتاب رو و اینجور چیزا نیازه برا بچه ها که پولشونو هدرندن
ولی بنظرم تقصیر زارع هم نیست اون بنده خدا ویرایش کرده بوده مشکل از گاج بوده

----------


## saj8jad

> فقط اونجاش که میگفت من مایل نیستم به شما جواب بدمبهتره گزینه خروج رو بزنه و دوسه ماه به ویرایش کتابش برسه


مصداق مظلوم نمایی هستش، الان هم سکوت اختیار کردند و مدیر هم در حرکتی ماله کشانه دو تا از تاپیک های مربوطه رو بست (!)

من بهشون میگم جناب زارع آخه کتاب شما به این دلیل و اون دلیل مطابق با کتب درسی زیست کنکور 99 ویرایش نشده یا اگر هم شده خیلی سطحی و از سر وا کنی و سریع ویرایش شده به طوری که حذفیات کتب درسی هنوز در کتب درسنامه و تست شما که روش زدین ویژه کنکور 99 موجوده (!) و ساختار و متن کتاب درسی جدید در کتاب شما به هیچ وجه اعمال نشده و تصاویر جدید جایگزین نشده و ایضا تست های این موارد هنوز موجوده در کتاب (!) و ... و این کار مصداق دزدی هستش، برگشته میگه من تو کانال هام توضیح دادم و ترجیح میدم دزد باشم تا بدون اطلاعات به افراد تهمت بزنم (!)

----------


## saj8jad

> مدیر که کار اشتباهی کرد چون تاپیکش باعث میشد خیلی بفهمن که نباید بخرن کتاب رو و اینجور چیزا نیازه برا بچه ها که پولشونو هدرندن
> ولی بنظرم تقصیر زارع هم نیست اون بنده خدا ویرایش کرده بوده مشکل از گاج بوده


بله صددرصد کار اشتباهی کرد ایشون که تاپیک ها رو حذف کرد، میتونست حداقل تاپیک رو مطابق میلشون (قوانین) ویراش کنند

من جناب زارع رو قبول دارم، آدم فرهیخته و باادب و کار بلدی در زمینه تدریس زیست شناسی هستند، ولی در گفتارشون صادق نبود ایشون (!)
میتونستند بگن کتاب سطحی ویرایش شده، یا میتونست بگه من ویرایش کردم انتشارات موارد ویرایشی رو اعمال نکرده تا سریع کتاب رو چاپ کنن (!) یا هر دلیل منطقی دیگه ای، نه اینکه خلاف واقع حرفی بگن که من ویرایش کردم خیالتون راحت باشه (!) ولی در عوض ما شاهد چیز خلاف ادعای ایشون و واقعیت باشیم (!)

----------


## Soheil.si

> چطوری بایدمصاحبه انجام بدم؟خودم نمیدونم


باید به مدیر پیام بدین...

----------


## rozhano

> بله صددرصد کار اشتباهی کرد ایشون که تاپیک ها رو حذف کرد، میتونست حداقل تاپیک رو مطابق میلشون (قوانین) ویراش کنند
> 
> من جناب زارع رو قبول دارم، آدم فرهیخته و باادب و کار بلدی در زمینه تدریس زیست شناسی هستند، ولی در گفتارشون صادق نبود ایشون (!)
> میتونستند بگن کتاب سطحی ویرایش شده، یا میتونست بگه من ویرایش کردم انتشارات موارد ویرایشی رو اعمال نکرده تا سریع کتاب رو چاپ کنن (!) یا هر دلیل منطقی دیگه ای، نه اینکه خلاف واقع حرفی بگن که من ویرایش کردم خیالتون راحت باشه (!) ولی در عوض ما شاهد چیز خلاف ادعای ایشون و واقعیت باشیم (!)


مشکل اینه ویرایش سطحی هم نبوده سطحی بود شکل تنفس پرندگان که انقدر ضایع هست رو بر میداشتن.فک کنم وایستادن اول  کتابا قدیمیشو فروش بره بعد کتابای جدید رو وارد بازار کنن

----------


## Soheil.si

> خب چرا مصاحبه نمیکنین شما؟


به ایشون خصوصی پیام بده@Araz

----------


## saj8jad

> چطوری بایدمصاحبه انجام بدم؟خودم نمیدونم





> مدیر که کار اشتباهی کرد چون تاپیکش باعث میشد خیلی بفهمن که نباید بخرن کتاب رو و اینجور چیزا نیازه برا بچه ها که پولشونو هدرندن
> ولی بنظرم تقصیر زارع هم نیست اون بنده خدا ویرایش کرده بوده مشکل از گاج بوده





> باید به مدیر پیام بدین...





> به ایشون خصوصی پیام بد @Araz


 @Araz

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


بله صددرصد کار اشتباهی کرد ایشون که تاپیک ها رو حذف کرد، میتونست حداقل تاپیک رو مطابق میلشون (قوانین) ویراش کنند

من جناب زارع رو قبول دارم، آدم فرهیخته و باادب و کار بلدی در زمینه تدریس زیست شناسی هستند، ولی در گفتارشون صادق نبود ایشون (!)
میتونستند بگن کتاب سطحی ویرایش شده، یا میتونست بگه من ویرایش کردم انتشارات موارد ویرایشی رو اعمال نکرده تا سریع کتاب رو چاپ کنن (!) یا هر دلیل منطقی دیگه ای، نه اینکه خلاف واقع حرفی بگن که من ویرایش کردم خیالتون راحت باشه (!) ولی در عوض ما شاهد چیز خلاف ادعای ایشون و واقعیت باشیم (!)




من قبل این قضایا تو یجا دیدم که توانجمن گفت کتابایه میکروم ویرایش نمیشن قبلا هم گفتم ویراش نمیکنم و تو سال تحصیلی جدید گویا بانک تست دوازدهم میکرو و ای کیو زیستو میخواد چاپ کنه ولی فکر نکنم ویرایش اینققدرا هم سخت باشه چون فقط ویرایش درسنامه حذف کردن میخواست_

----------


## saj8jad

> _
> من قبل این قضایا تو یجا دیدم که توانجمن گفت کتابایه میکروم ویرایش نمیشن قبلا هم گفتم ویراش نمیکنم و تو سال تحصیلی جدید گویا بانک تست دوازدهم میکرو و ای کیو زیستو میخواد چاپ کنه ولی فکر نکنم ویرایش اینققدرا هم سخت باشه چون فقط ویرایش درسنامه حذف کردن میخواست_


بله ظاهرا همین طوره
ایشون یجوری میخواد عدم ویرایش کتابا رو ماست مالی کنه و بگه نه شما اشتباه میکنین چون من ویرایش کردم (!) اصلا خودش رو ناراحت نکنین (!) 
برای همین هم هیچ پاسخی ارائه نمیده و از سر وا میکنه تا موضوع هر چه بیشتر کش و قوس پیدا نکنه تا همگان متوجه این افتضاح فضاحت بارشون شوند که کتاب ویرایش نشده رو به جای کتاب ویرایش شده به ملت قالب میکنن
تا دو سه ماه بعدش هم دو جلد کتابای آیکیو رو دوباره با چند برابر قیمت و صد البته کاغذ کاهی  :Yahoo (21):  (!) به بچه ها بفروشند (!)

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


بله ظاهرا همین طوره
ایشون یجوری میخواد عدم ویرایش کتابا رو ماست مالی کنه و بگه نه شما اشتباه میکنین چون من ویرایش کردم (!) اصلا خودش رو ناراحت نکنین (!) 
برای همین هم هیچ پاسخی ارائه نمیده و از سر وا میکنه تا موضوع هر چه بیشتر کش و قوس پیدا نکنه تا همگان متوجه این افتضاح فضاحت بارشون شوند که کتاب ویرایش نشده رو به جای کتاب ویرایش شده به ملت قالب میکنن
تا دو سه ماه بعدش هم دو جلد کتابای آیکیو رو دوباره با چند برابر قیمت و صد البته کاغذ کاهی  (!) به بچه ها بفروشند (!)


کتاب تستش خدایی کتابه خوبیه ولی واقعا توقع ناشتم همچین کاری بکنه ولی خوب مولفایه دیگه هم هستن مقلا من کتاب تست الگو 99 رو تستاشو کار کردم مجدد خودم 98 رو تابستون قبل کار کرده بودم البته این کتابم حداقل تو فصل گوارش که تا الان خوندم کلی بخش ویرایش نشده و صدالبته بدتر هم داره حتی عکسش هم گرفتم ویرایش شده ها درسنامش درسته تستاشم اغلب درسته ولی تو 560 تا تست گوارشش پنج شیشتا تست هست که مطالبشو کنکوریایه 99 که سال اولین نمیدونن مثلا گیر اقایه هاشمی به اینکه کیلو میکرون تو شبکه اندوپلاسمی درست میشه این مطلب سال کنکور خودم میگفتم باز شکل هست تو کتتاب با اینکه تا اخرم هیچی درمورد شبکه اندوپلاسمی نخوندیم تو متن که بتونیم ربطش بدیم ولی امسال حتی تو شکلی که سال 98 بود شبکه اندوپلاسمی رو پاک کردن ولی تو تست الگو که شکلی هم هست هم شکل 98 رو گذاشته هم تست طرح کرده که باید بدونه طرف ولی بازم اونقدرا نیست چون مثلا اقایه هاشمی اولویت اولش کتاب تستاشه برخلاف اقایه زارع که الان دانشجویه سالایه اخره پزشکی که مطمعنن وقت سرخاروندنم نداره_

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام
> منابعت خوبن ولی پیشنهاد من برای زیست و شیمی اینه
> زیست : جلد درسنامه زیست کامل میکروطلایی گاج (جناب زارع) + تست زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز
> شیمی : شیمی پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز


معمولا شیمی پایه رو همه یا واجب مبتکران رو پیشنهاد میدن ، یا میکرو گاج رو ... 
کتاب دوازدهم خیلی سبز که چاپ جدید هست و ویرایش خورده رو نمونه شو دیدم و به نظر کتاب خوبی می رسید .... 
ولی می تونم بپرسم چرا شیمی پایه رو به جای مبتکران واجب یا کتاب میکرو ، کتاب خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد دادین ... ؟
ممنون از وقتی که می ذارین ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام.امیدوارم باتوجه به اینکه توکنکور امسال دورقمی کشورشدم به حرفم اعتمادکنی.ادبیاتت خوبه.برای عربی میکروطلایی رو بگیر چون موضوعی کارکرده وبرخلاف خیلی سبز سوالات سنگین دورازسطح کنکور نداره.برای دینی هم میکروطلایی رو بگیر،اقای محسنی کبیر خیلی خوب کارکرده برا این کتاب.زبانتم خوبه.برای ریاضی میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن وحتماحتما حتما!!!برای جمع بندی موج آزمون الگو رو بگیر.برای زیست میکروپایه روبگیروبرای دوازدهم الگوروکارکن.البته امسال برای شما آیکیو وموج آزمون هم چاپ میشه که ازبین اونا یکیوبگیرکه نظرمن روی موج آزمونه چون تست سنجشی محسوب میشه.برای فیزیک میکروپایه ودوازدهموکارکن تابیس فیزیکویادبگیری.موج آزمونم بگیرتا تستای خیلی قویترم کارکرده باشی.برای شیمیم مبتکران واجبو بگیر.دوتاکتاب موج آزمونم هست اوناروبگیرحتما چون واقعا فوق العادن.امیدوارم خوب کمکت کرده باشم.


سلام 

با توجه به رتبه ی خوبتون توی کنکور ازتون چنتا سوال داشتم ... 
1-واسه کار کردن سوالات قوی تر و بیشتر پس از تست زدن یک درس خودتون کتب موج آزمون الگو رو پیشنهاد می دین یا کتاب فصل آزمون خیلی سبز رو ... ؟
مثلا واسه درس فیزیک می گن که فصل آزمون خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه ... 
یا فصل آزمون زیست حداقل واسه نظام قدیم ، کتاب خوبی بود .... 
یا فصل آزمون ریاضی هم شاید بشه بجای کتاب موج آزمون استفاده کرد ... 
2-در مورد زیست دوازدهم به جای کتاب الگو نظرتون در مورد کتاب زیست خیلی سبز- که ویرایش خورده نسبت به پارسال-چیه؟
3-فرمویدن واسه شیمی از مبتکران استفاده کنیم ، نظرتون چیه به جای مبتکران از میکرو بخوایم استفاده کنیم ؟

ممنون از وقتی که می ذارین ...

----------


## saj8jad

> معمولا شیمی پایه رو همه یا واجب مبتکران رو پیشنهاد میدن ، یا میکرو گاج رو ... 
> کتاب دوازدهم خیلی سبز که چاپ جدید هست و ویرایش خورده رو نمونه شو دیدم و به نظر کتاب خوبی می رسید .... 
> ولی می تونم بپرسم چرا شیمی پایه رو به جای مبتکران واجب یا کتاب میکرو ، کتاب خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد دادین ... ؟
> ممنون از وقتی که می ذارین ...


سلام
مبتکران حجمش زیاده، میکرو شیمی پایه هم خوبه انصافا ولی من با سبک مؤلف خیلی سبز راحت ترم
نه اینکه میکرو پایه بد باشه  :Yahoo (1):  برعکس کتاب خوب و قوی هستش
انتخاب منابع تا حدودی سلیقه ای هستش دوست عزیز
خواهش میکنم

----------


## metiz

اقا یکی بیاد بگه کدوم انتشاراتیا کاغذ کاهی کردن، خودم موج ازمونا و ادبیات موضوع طلایی گاج گرفتم کاهی بودن، موضوعی گاج کیفیت کاغذش از موج ازمون خیلی بدتر بود. خیلی سبز هم کاهی کرده؟ اگه کاهی نی همشو خیلی سبز بگیرم.

----------


## pegahmht

> با تمام احترامی که برای مولف کتاب جناب زارع قائلم ولی من تصور میکنم کتاب ایشون مطابق کتب درسی کنکور 99 ویرایش نشده یا اگر هم شده خیلی سطحی ویرایش شده
> جلد *درسنامه کامل میکروطلایی* چون واقعا خیلی خوب مطالب رو توضیح داده هر چند حذفیات کتب جدید بعضا اعمال نشده ولی بازم خوبه و شما وقتی کتاب درسی رو میخونید متوجه حذفیات میشید
> +
> کتاب زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز واقعا ویرایش شده خصوصا تستاش ولی میکرو خیر (در این مورد در تاپیک مربوطه خیلی بحث و گفتگو شد)
> بازم هر طور خودتون تمایل دارید، این نظر شخصی من بود
> موفق باشید


سلام 
منابع منم همیناست به جز
شیمی مبتکران
ریاضی تخته سیاه
در مورد زیست هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم
شما منظورتون اینه که زیست پایه میکرو (زارع)  بهتره یا طلایی ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام 
> منابع منم همیناست به جز
> شیمی مبتکران
> ریاضی تخته سیاه
> در مورد زیست هنوز تصمیم نگرفتم
> شما منظورتون اینه که زیست پایه میکرو (زارع)  بهتره یا طلایی ؟


سلام
در مورد زیست ؛
شخص خودم کتاب تست ایشون رو پسند نمیکنم چون ویرایش نشده حتی درسنامش هم ویرایش نشده یا اگر شده خیلی از سر وا کنی ویرایش شده
نظر من برای درسنامه* کتاب درسنامه های زیست کامل میکروطلایی* هستش و برای تست کتاب پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا یکی بیاد بگه کدوم انتشاراتیا کاغذ کاهی کردن، خودم موج ازمونا و ادبیات موضوع طلایی گاج گرفتم کاهی بودن، موضوعی گاج کیفیت کاغذش از موج ازمون خیلی بدتر بود. خیلی سبز هم کاهی کرده؟ اگه کاهی نی همشو خیلی سبز بگیرم.


من هر چی کتاب از خیلی سبز گرفتم کاهی نبوده تا الان خدا رو شکر

----------


## lily7

> سلام
> مبتکران حجمش زیاده، میکرو شیمی پایه هم خوبه انصافا ولی من با سبک مؤلف خیلی سبز راحت ترم
> نه اینکه میکرو پایه بد باشه  برعکس کتاب خوب و قوی هستش
> انتخاب منابع تا حدودی سلیقه ای هستش دوست عزیز
> خواهش میکنم


انتخاب کتاب کاملا سلیقه ای هستش ولی منم خیلی سبز رو خیلی بیشتر پسندیدم.
مبتکران شیمی هم کتاب خوبیه ولی حجمش زیاده و نیاز به اختصاص زمان زیادی داره.

----------


## lily7

> اقا یکی بیاد بگه کدوم انتشاراتیا کاغذ کاهی کردن، خودم موج ازمونا و ادبیات موضوع طلایی گاج گرفتم کاهی بودن، موضوعی گاج کیفیت کاغذش از موج ازمون خیلی بدتر بود. خیلی سبز هم کاهی کرده؟ اگه کاهی نی همشو خیلی سبز بگیرم.


فکر کردم قضیه کاهی کردن کتابها فقط من رو اذیت میکنه. میخواستم الان درباره اش بگم که پست شما رو دیدم.
خیلی سبز من هر کتابی رو تا حالا دیدم کاهی نبودن. زیست پایه/ شیمی پایه / فیزیک و عربی
ولی گاج یه خط ویژه اش رو دیدم کاهی بود متاسفانه و کیفیت جلد کتاب هم خیلی بد ... اون کاور پلاستیکی روی کتاب ( اسم درستش رو نمیدونم ) بلند شده. این اتفاق با خوندن فقط 4 فصل افتاد. شرایط نگهداریش هم خوب بوده ...

----------


## mlt

این پلاستیک رو جلد میکشن که براق بشه منظورته؟
من موج ازمون ریاضی سفارش دادم از خود الگو وقتی اومد دیدم یه پلاستیک رو جلد هست گفتم شاید خودشون پلاستیک پیچیدن خراب نشه اومدم کشیدمش نصف طرح رو جلد به پلاستیک چسبید کنده شد


> فکر کردم قضیه کاهی کردن کتابها فقط من رو اذیت میکنه. میخواستم الان درباره اش بگم که پست شما رو دیدم.
> خیلی سبز من هر کتابی رو تا حالا دیدم کاهی نبودن. زیست پایه/ شیمی پایه / فیزیک و عربی
> ولی گاج یه خط ویژه اش رو دیدم کاهی بود متاسفانه و کیفیت جلد کتاب هم خیلی بد ... اون کاور پلاستیکی روی کتاب ( اسم درستش رو نمیدونم ) بلند شده. این اتفاق با خوندن فقط 4 فصل افتاد. شرایط نگهداریش هم خوب بوده ...

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

سلام.یعنی همتون نظام قدیمیت میخواید کنکور جدید شرکت کنید؟

----------


## lily7

> این پلاستیک رو جلد میکشن که براق بشه منظورته؟
> من موج ازمون ریاضی سفارش دادم از خود الگو وقتی اومد دیدم یه پلاستیک رو جلد هست گفتم شاید خودشون پلاستیک پیچیدن خراب نشه اومدم کشیدمش نصف طرح رو جلد به پلاستیک چسبید کنده شد


بله منظورم همون بود.
یکی از دلایلی که کتاب اینترنتی نمیخرم همینه.
منم دو هفته پیش کتاب درسی سفارش دادم برام یه نسخه کپی با کیفیت خیلی بد فرستادن.

----------


## ali2200

> سلام 
> 
> با توجه به رتبه ی خوبتون توی کنکور ازتون چنتا سوال داشتم ... 
> 1-واسه کار کردن سوالات قوی تر و بیشتر پس از تست زدن یک درس خودتون کتب موج آزمون الگو رو پیشنهاد می دین یا کتاب فصل آزمون خیلی سبز رو ... ؟
> مثلا واسه درس فیزیک می گن که فصل آزمون خیلی سبز کتاب خوبیه ... 
> یا فصل آزمون زیست حداقل واسه نظام قدیم ، کتاب خوبی بود .... 
> یا فصل آزمون ریاضی هم شاید بشه بجای کتاب موج آزمون استفاده کرد ... 
> 2-در مورد زیست دوازدهم به جای کتاب الگو نظرتون در مورد کتاب زیست خیلی سبز- که ویرایش خورده نسبت به پارسال-چیه؟
> 3-فرمویدن واسه شیمی از مبتکران استفاده کنیم ، نظرتون چیه به جای مبتکران از میکرو بخوایم استفاده کنیم ؟
> ...


۱:موج آزمون الگو چون کامل کتاب درسی روپوشش داده وسطح سوالاش یه مقداری هم ازکنکور بالاتره که نیازتون رو برطرف کرده ودرسنامه خلاصشم خیلی عالیه.من کلا غیراز شیمیای عادی وریاضی خیلی سبز هیچ کتاب دیگه ای ازاین انتشارات رو توصیه نمیکنم چون توچنتادرس کتاباشونو داشتم وباعث شدن ازاون درس بدم بیاد.مثل زیست دهم ویازدهمشون که باتعدادزیاد سوالات موردی که داشت حالم اززیست بهم میخورد.اما ازوقتی که الگو ومیکرو روخوندم واقعا اززیست خوشم اومد والانم بیشتر ازقبل به پزشکی علاقمندم‌.پس درنظر بگیریدکه حتی منابعتونم روی علاقه به درس خوندنتون تاثیرگذاره.پس برا اختصاصیا بنظرم همه ی موج آزمونا روبگیریدصرف نظرازنوع کاغذش.۲:گفتم کلا اززیست خیلی سبز متنفرم وخوشم نمیاد.الگو مخصوصا توجلد دوم دوازدهم فوق العاده قوی کارکرده وتکته ای نمونده که نگفته باشه مگه اینکه اون نکته ترکیبی باشه چون خودم پیدا کزدم.پس نظرمن اینه الگوروبگیرید امابازم میل خودتونه با هرکدوم که راحتید چون راحتی شخص مهمه ومنم کلا با انتشارات الگو خیلی حال کردم.ببین حقیقتا من خودم کتاب میکرورونخوندم ولی یخوردشو که دیدم خیلی سوالای چن موردی سخت داره که اذیت کنه اما اگه کتابی میخواید که درسنامش بینظیر باشه مبتکرانو بگیرید یا عادیای خیلی سبزوالگو که من جفتشونوکارکردم وکتابای خوبین.امیدوارم مشکلتونوحل کرده باشم.

----------


## mlt

روش مطالعه زیست رو میگید؟
یعنی مثلا چند روز در هفته زیست داشتید تو برنامه.درسنامه هم استفاده میکردید یا نه.
کلا یه توضیح مختصر بدین
در ضمن اگه میتونید یه تاپیک جدا هم بزنید که سوالا اونجا بپرسیم


> ۱:موج آزمون الگو چون کامل کتاب درسی روپوشش داده وسطح سوالاش یه مقداری هم ازکنکور بالاتره که نیازتون رو برطرف کرده ودرسنامه خلاصشم خیلی عالیه.من کلا غیراز شیمیای عادی وریاضی خیلی سبز هیچ کتاب دیگه ای ازاین انتشارات رو توصیه نمیکنم چون توچنتادرس کتاباشونو داشتم وباعث شدن ازاون درس بدم بیاد.مثل زیست دهم ویازدهمشون که باتعدادزیاد سوالات موردی که داشت حالم اززیست بهم میخورد.اما ازوقتی که الگو ومیکرو روخوندم واقعا اززیست خوشم اومد والانم بیشتر ازقبل به پزشکی علاقمندم‌.پس درنظر بگیریدکه حتی منابعتونم روی علاقه به درس خوندنتون تاثیرگذاره.پس برا اختصاصیا بنظرم همه ی موج آزمونا روبگیریدصرف نظرازنوع کاغذش.۲:گفتم کلا اززیست خیلی سبز متنفرم وخوشم نمیاد.الگو مخصوصا توجلد دوم دوازدهم فوق العاده قوی کارکرده وتکته ای نمونده که نگفته باشه مگه اینکه اون نکته ترکیبی باشه چون خودم پیدا کزدم.پس نظرمن اینه الگوروبگیرید امابازم میل خودتونه با هرکدوم که راحتید چون راحتی شخص مهمه ومنم کلا با انتشارات الگو خیلی حال کردم.ببین حقیقتا من خودم کتاب میکرورونخوندم ولی یخوردشو که دیدم خیلی سوالای چن موردی سخت داره که اذیت کنه اما اگه کتابی میخواید که درسنامش بینظیر باشه مبتکرانو بگیرید یا عادیای خیلی سبزوالگو که من جفتشونوکارکردم وکتابای خوبین.امیدوارم مشکلتونوحل کرده باشم.

----------


## Gizish

> *سلام ... 
> 
> این کتاب درسنامه میکرو طلایی ، ترکیب کتاب درسنامه زیست میکرو پایه و میکرو دوازدهم هست یا اینکه محتواش فرق می کنه ؟( اگه خودتون مقایسه کردین ، ممنون می شم یه شفاف سازی بکنین ... آخه کتابای درسنامه زیست پایه میکرو بعلاوه کتاب میکرو درسنامه زیست دوازدهم ،جمعا قیمتشون از این کتاب تک جلد خیلی بیشتر در میاد !!!! )
> 
> اگه فرقی با هم ندارن که خرید درسنامه کتاب میکرو طلایی به نظر از لحاظ مالی به صرفه تر می رسه ... 
> ممنون از وقتی که میذارین ...*


سلام.من این کتاب رو از انتشارات خریدم .کاغذش که از کاغذ کاهی میکرو پایه و دوازدهم بهتره.متاسفانه عکس های رنگی توی کاغذ کاهی واقعا غیر شفاف بود.بعد خود فروشنده بهم گفت که فرق ندارن .فقط در جلد دوم که تست هست فرق دارن.تست میکرو طلایی رو گروه مولفین نوشتن و تست میکرو پایه رو آقای زارع.خوب قیمت هم بهتر می افته.فقط به نظرم خیلی قطوره .بالای ۸۵۰ ص.

----------


## ali2200

> روش مطالعه زیست رو میگید؟
> یعنی مثلا چند روز در هفته زیست داشتید تو برنامه.درسنامه هم استفاده میکردید یا نه.
> کلا یه توضیح مختصر بدین
> در ضمن اگه میتونید یه تاپیک جدا هم بزنید که سوالا اونجا بپرسیم


من زیست رو درهمه روزهای هفته میخوندم حتی اگه زیادم خونده بودم تو روزهای دیگه حداقل نیم یا یکساعت میخوندم توروزای دیگه.والا برادرسنامه دوازدهم مال الگو کافیه وبرا پایم میکروخوبه.اما منم مثل خیلی ازرتبه برترای دیگه خوندن درسنامه روزیادتوصیه نمیکنم.چون اولویت شما بایدمتن کتاب درسی باشه وبعدازاون تستای کتاب کمک آموزشی استاندارد مثه الگو ومیکرو.براخوندن زیستم دوراول روزنامه واربخونید.بعدازاون بسته به آسونی یا سختی گفتارمربوطه ۱یا۲دور عمیق کتاب درسی روبخونید.بعدازاون شروع به حل تست کنید وکتاب درسیم بغل دستتون باشه.به نظرمن توزیست نباید تستای ترکیبی رو جدا کردولابلای تستای کتاب تست پخش باشه بهتره تا دانش آموز ندونه باتست ترکیبی طرفه.من اینجوری میپسندم

----------


## Phatums

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash2001


نظام جدیده


زمین ن جدید  چن کتابه؟ دهم یا یازدهم یا دوازدهم؟*

----------


## reza333

> *
> 
> زمین ن جدید  چن کتابه؟ دهم یا یازدهم یا دوازدهم؟*


فقط یه کتاب دارن یازدهم.

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام.من این کتاب رو از انتشارات خریدم .کاغذش که از کاغذ کاهی میکرو پایه و دوازدهم بهتره.متاسفانه عکس های رنگی توی کاغذ کاهی واقعا غیر شفاف بود.بعد خود فروشنده بهم گفت که فرق ندارن .فقط در جلد دوم که تست هست فرق دارن.تست میکرو طلایی رو گروه مولفین نوشتن و تست میکرو پایه رو آقای زارع.خوب قیمت هم بهتر می افته.فقط به نظرم خیلی قطوره .بالای ۸۵۰ ص.


سلام
کتاب درسنامه کامل زیست میکروطلایی حذفیات کتاب های زیست دهم و یازدهم (مطابق کنکور 99) رو داشت یا ویرایش شده بود؟

----------


## mlt

کساییکه فیزیک خیلی‌سبز(۴جلدی)دارن
من از مولفش پرسیدم گفت سریzلازم نیست بزنید(اصلا بهتره که نزنی)
ولی ازمونک‌هاشو بزنید.
گفتم اینجا هم بزارم شاید به‌درد کسی خورد :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Xoloniloofar

سلام ببخشيد كه اينجا سوالمو ميپرسم من تازه ميخوام منابع نظام جديد رو تهيه كنم چندتا سوال داشتم اول اينكه كتاباي آيكيو هنوز چاپ نشدن ؟ كي چاپ ميشن ؟ كتاباي موج ازمون شيمي و زيست رو ديد ؟ مثل نظام قديم خوب كار كردن ؟ 
و اينكه فرق كتاباي ميكرد طلايي با ميكرد طبقه بندي چيه ؟ و كدوم بهتره ؟ 
خيلي ممنون

----------


## Xoloniloofar

> من زیست رو درهمه روزهای هفته میخوندم حتی اگه زیادم خونده بودم تو روزهای دیگه حداقل نیم یا یکساعت میخوندم توروزای دیگه.والا برادرسنامه دوازدهم مال الگو کافیه وبرا پایم میکروخوبه.اما منم مثل خیلی ازرتبه برترای دیگه خوندن درسنامه روزیادتوصیه نمیکنم.چون اولویت شما بایدمتن کتاب درسی باشه وبعدازاون تستای کتاب کمک آموزشی استاندارد مثه الگو ومیکرو.براخوندن زیستم دوراول روزنامه واربخونید.بعدازاون بسته به آسونی یا سختی گفتارمربوطه ۱یا۲دور عمیق کتاب درسی روبخونید.بعدازاون شروع به حل تست کنید وکتاب درسیم بغل دستتون باشه.به نظرمن توزیست نباید تستای ترکیبی رو جدا کردولابلای تستای کتاب تست پخش باشه بهتره تا دانش آموز ندونه باتست ترکیبی طرفه.من اینجوری میپسندم


سلام 
شما براي زيست فقط از كتاب ميكرو پايه و پيش الگو استفاده كرديد؟ كتاباي موج شيمي و زيست رو كار كرديد؟ 
ميشه در مورد اينكه عربي رو چجوري ميخونديد و چه منابعي داشتيد توضيح بديد ؟

----------


## Gizish

> سلام
> کتاب درسنامه کامل زیست میکروطلایی حذفیات کتاب های زیست دهم و یازدهم (مطابق کنکور 99) رو داشت یا ویرایش شده بود؟


والا من که تازه شروع کردم حالا تموم بشه خدا میدونه کی بشه.ولی اون داستان سه نسل پی در پی مونارک بود.کاملا کپی همون کتاب میکرو پایه و دوازدهم هست که در یک جلد چاپ شدن

----------


## saj8jad

> والا من که تازه شروع کردم حالا تموم بشه خدا میدونه کی بشه.ولی اون داستان سه نسل پی در پی مونارک بود.کاملا کپی همون کتاب میکرو پایه و دوازدهم هست که در یک جلد چاپ شدن


خب پس اینم ویرایش نشده (!) فقط الکی روش نوشتن ویژه کنکور 99 (!)

----------


## ali2200

> سلام 
> شما براي زيست فقط از كتاب ميكرو پايه و پيش الگو استفاده كرديد؟ كتاباي موج شيمي و زيست رو كار كرديد؟ 
> ميشه در مورد اينكه عربي رو چجوري ميخونديد و چه منابعي داشتيد توضيح بديد ؟


درسال کنکور بله.موج ازمون زیست هنوز چاپ نشده ولی شیمیش که چاپ شده بینظیره وحتما بگیر.عربی رو موضوعی میخوندم کتاب میکروطلایی رو داشتم که موضوعی کارکرده بود وبه نوبت تو طول هفته یه بار ترجمه میخوندم یه بارقواعد یه بار مفهوم وتحلیل صرفی وقرائت کلمات.درک مطلبم به طورمیانگین هر دوشب یکبار یه دونه کار میکردم.اون شب دیگشم درک مطلب زبان میخوندم.عربی آبی قلمچیم کتاب خوبیه.

----------


## lily7

دوستان اطلاع دارین کتاب عکس و مکث زیست شناسی ویرایش شده یا بدون ویرایش چاپ شده ؟
ممنون

----------


## elhameli

> درسال کنکور بله.موج ازمون زیست هنوز چاپ نشده ولی شیمیش که چاپ شده بینظیره وحتما بگیر.عربی رو موضوعی میخوندم کتاب میکروطلایی رو داشتم که موضوعی کارکرده بود وبه نوبت تو طول هفته یه بار ترجمه میخوندم یه بارقواعد یه بار مفهوم وتحلیل صرفی وقرائت کلمات.درک مطلبم به طورمیانگین هر دوشب یکبار یه دونه کار میکردم.اون شب دیگشم درک مطلب زبان میخوندم.عربی آبی قلمچیم کتاب خوبیه.


سلام
منظورتون از میکرو طلایی؛ کتاب عربی کامل کنکور میکرو طلایی گاج هست یا کتاب های میکرو طلایی مینی گاج که جدا جدا هست؟؟ 
به نظرتون برای عربی خیلی سبز بهتر هست یا میکرو طلایی ؟؟

----------


## Sina98

دوستان کسی از زیست شناسی هفت خوان مبتکران تا حالا استفاده کرده؟؟

----------


## ali2200

> سلام
> منظورتون از میکرو طلایی؛ کتاب عربی کامل کنکور میکرو طلایی گاج هست یا کتاب های میکرو طلایی مینی گاج که جدا جدا هست؟؟ 
> به نظرتون برای عربی خیلی سبز بهتر هست یا میکرو طلایی ؟؟


منظورم همون کتاب جامع عربی کامل میوروطلایی هست.بنظرم میکروطلایی بهتره من جلد دوازدهم جامع خیلی سبز رو داشتم ولی اصلا باهاش حال نکردم وحتی نصفشم نخوندم اما میکروطلایی رو تقریبا کامل خوندم با وجود اینکه زمستان سال قبل خریده بودمش.

----------


## ehsan7777777

سلام ... 

یه سوال داشتم از بچه ها .... 

کسی ادبیات مهر و ماه جامع نظام جدید رو دیده یا احتمالا کار کرده ؟
نظر تون در موردش چیه ؟
من که ازش خوشم اومد ...  @saj8jad

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام ... 
> 
> یه سوال داشتم از بچه ها .... 
> 
> کسی ادبیات مهر و ماه جامع نظام جدید رو دیده یا احتمالا کار کرده ؟
> نظر تون در موردش چیه ؟
> من که ازش خوشم اومد ...  @saj8jad



سلام احسان
من جلد پایه و دوازدهمش رو دارم
کتاب خوبیه، من از سبک تألیفش خوشم اومد
الان هم که دو سه درس خوندم از روش واقعا خوبه و کم و کسری نداره انصافا
در واقع هم درس به درسه، هم موضوعیه واسه همین ازش خوشم اومد خریدمش

----------


## Hexa01

با سلام خدمت دوستان میدونم گفتم دیگه انجمن نمی یام ولی قول می دم آخرین پیامم باشه آقای دکتر زارع در کانال تلگرامیشون اعلام کردن چاپ جدید میکرو پایه ویرایش جدید شنبه یا یکشنبه هفته آینده با ویرایش کامل منتشر میشه در مورد دوستانی هم که کتاب ها رو خریدن ولی ویرایش نشده گفتن راهکاری دارن که اعلام می کنن کانال تلگرامی ایشون @Hrzist هستش فقط خواستم اون دوستانی که کتاب ها رو خریدن متضرر نشن با تشکر از همه شما دوستان

----------


## matthias

> با سلام خدمت دوستان میدونم گفتم دیگه انجمن نمی یام ولی قول می دم آخرین پیامم باشه آقای دکتر زارع در کانال تلگرامیشون اعلام کردن چاپ جدید میکرو پایه ویرایش جدید شنبه یا یکشنبه هفته آینده با ویرایش کامل منتشر میشه در مورد دوستانی هم که کتاب ها رو خریدن ولی ویرایش نشده گفتن راهکاری دارن که اعلام می کنن کانال تلگرامی ایشون @Hrzist هستش فقط خواستم اون دوستانی که کتاب ها رو خریدن متضرر نشن با تشکر از همه شما دوستان


پس پذیرفتن خرابکاری کردن؟؟
اینجا جوری با دوستان صحبت میکرد انگار انجمن مسئولیت ویرایش کتاب رو به عهده داشته و کم کاری از ما بوده
میتونست عذرخواهی کنه همون اول به جای اینکه بره قایم شه و اروم اروم دوباره بزنه بیرون که بچه هارو برای خرید iq نظام جدید تشویق کنه

----------


## Hexa01

> پس پذیرفتن خرابکاری کردن؟؟
> اینجا جوری با دوستان صحبت میکرد انگار انجمن مسئولیت ویرایش کتاب رو به عهده داشته و کم کاری از ما بوده
> میتونست عذرخواهی کنه همون اول به جای اینکه بره قایم شه و اروم اروم دوباره بزنه بیرون که بچه هارو برای خرید iq نظام جدید تشویق کنه


بله پذیرفتن اشتباه شده دلیل خودشون رو در کانال گفتن حالا شما دوستانی که خریدید حتما عضو کانال بشین که نکات اصلاحیه ای که احتمالا منتشر میشه رو بتونید داشته باشید

----------


## ehsan7777777

> بله پذیرفتن اشتباه شده دلیل خودشون رو در کانال گفتن حالا شما دوستانی که خریدید حتما عضو کانال بشین که نکات اصلاحیه ای که احتمالا منتشر میشه رو بتونید داشته باشید


سلام ... داخل کانالشون نگفتن آیا که کتاب های تک جلدی پایه شون ( زیست دهم میکرو و زیست یازدهم میکرو) ، که روش نوشته شده مخصوص کنکور 99 به بعد و الآن در بازار موجوده ، آیا ویرایش خورده یا نه ؟
کتاب میکرو طلایی زیست جلد درسنامه شون چی ؟( آیا اینی که الآن توی بازار هست ، ویرایش خورده یانه ؟)

ممنون می شم اگه یه چک بفرمایین ونتیجه رو به بچه ها اعلام کنین ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام احسان
> من جلد پایه و دوازدهمش رو دارم
> کتاب خوبیه، من از سبک تألیفش خوشم اومد
> الان هم که دو سه درس خوندم از روش واقعا خوبه و کم و کسری نداره انصافا
> در واقع هم درس به درسه، هم موضوعیه واسه همین ازش خوشم اومد خریدمش


1-نظرت در مورد شیمی مهر و ماه جامع که بصورت تک جلدی چاپ شده چی هست ؟
2-اگه زحمتی نیست نظرتو در مورد زیست دوازدهم الگو هم بگو ؟
3-راستی می دونم که کتاب زیست دوازدهم و پایه خیلی سبز رو گرفتی .... تا اینجا که از زیست دوازدهم خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدیدش که تک جلدی هست ) خوندی ، ازش راضی بودی ؟
4-اگه شیمی دوازدهم روهم خیلی سبز داری و در حال مطالعه کردنش هستی ، لطف کن و نظرتو درباره محتویاتش تا این جا که مطالعه کردی ، بگو ... 

ممنون از وقتی که می ذاری ...

----------


## ehsan7777777

راستی ادبیات جامع مهر و ماه از نظر  جوندار بودن تستاش در چه حدیه ؟
به نظرت واسه ادبیات جامع مهر و ماه رو بگیریم بهتره یا جمع خیلی سبز رو ؟
شرمنده که سوالام زیاد شد ...

----------


## Hexa01

> سلام ... داخل کانالشون نگفتن آیا که کتاب های تک جلدی پایه شون ( زیست دهم میکرو و زیست یازدهم میکرو) ، که روش نوشته شده مخصوص کنکور 99 به بعد و الآن در بازار موجوده ، آیا ویرایش خورده یا نه ؟
> کتاب میکرو طلایی زیست جلد درسنامه شون چی ؟( آیا اینی که الآن توی بازار هست ، ویرایش خورده یانه ؟)
> 
> ممنون می شم اگه یه چک بفرمایین ونتیجه رو به بچه ها اعلام کنین ...


سلام
در مورد کتاب های میکرو که سال به ساله ایشون چیزی نگفتن و ادعا کردن مشکلی نداره ( من در مورد دوازدهم ازشون پرسیدم گفتن درست هست و اشتباهی نداره) در مورد میکرو طلایی خودم شخصا پرسیدم ازشون ایشون گفتن که کتاب های میکرو طلایی رو به هیچ عنوان توصیه نمی کنم البته این نکته رو مد نظر بگیرید که درس نامه میکرو طلایی هم ویرایش نشده اما آقای دکتر زارع این کتاب ها رو شدیدن رد کردن حتی جلد درس نامه اش که خودشون نوشتن
نکته آخر که ایشون در کانال گفتن این بود که کتاب تست دوازدهم هم بعد از انتشار آی کیو منتشر میشه پست بعدی که اسکرین شات های کانال دکتر زارع هست رو بخونید کامل توضیح داده شده

----------


## Hexa01

اینها اسکرین شات های کانال دکتر زارع هست

----------


## saj8jad

> 1-نظرت در مورد شیمی مهر و ماه جامع که بصورت تک جلدی چاپ شده چی هست ؟
> 2-اگه زحمتی نیست نظرتو در مورد زیست دوازدهم الگو هم بگو ؟
> 3-راستی می دونم که کتاب زیست دوازدهم و پایه خیلی سبز رو گرفتی .... تا اینجا که از زیست دوازدهم خیلی سبز ( ویرایش جدیدش که تک جلدی هست ) خوندی ، ازش راضی بودی ؟
> 4-اگه شیمی دوازدهم روهم خیلی سبز داری و در حال مطالعه کردنش هستی ، لطف کن و نظرتو درباره محتویاتش تا این جا که مطالعه کردی ، بگو ... 
> 
> ممنون از وقتی که می ذاری ...


1- جالب نیست به نظرم، خیلی مختصر و سرسری تالیف شده تا در یک جلد کل شیمی جا بشه!
2- نظر خاصی ندارم، تا وقتی درسنامه میکروطلایی (زارع) البته ویرایش شدش  :Yahoo (21):  + تست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز هست چه حاجت به الگو (!)
3- آره من راضیم، خلاصه نکات توپی تو جدول های جمع بندی داره که واقعا برای من خوب و مفید بوده
4- درسنامه خوبی داره، تست هاش ویرایش شدن و سطح بالایی دارن، سبک تالیف هم باهاش راحتم، در کل نظر من در موردش مثبته




> راستی ادبیات جامع مهر و ماه از نظر  جوندار بودن تستاش در چه حدیه ؟
> به نظرت واسه ادبیات جامع مهر و ماه رو بگیریم بهتره یا جمع خیلی سبز رو ؟
> شرمنده که سوالام زیاد شد ...


6- شما هر چی تست بزنی بازم کمه، هر چه بیشتر بهتر، در کنار جامع های مهروماه یه کتابی مثل موج آزمون ادبیات یا آزمون پلاس گاج یا نردبام جامع ادبیات بزنی عالی میشه
7- من مهروماه رو خریدم و از سبک تالیف مهروماه خوشم اومد، البته دلیلی بر بد بودن خیلی سبز نیست (سلیقه ای بیشتر عزیز)

بدرود

----------


## saj8jad

> اینها اسکرین شات های کانال دکتر زارع هست


چه عجب ایشون بعد از یکی دو هفته قبول کردند که کتابشون ویرایش نشده بوده (!) و گفتند اشتباه شده (!) ولی نگفتن چه اشتباهی شده (؟!) ما هم منتظریم بدونیم چه اشتباه محیرالعقولی صورت گرفته (!)
اون موقع میگفتن دارید تهمت میزنید به من، الان میگن شدیدا عذر خواهی میکنم و به شما حق میدم به من اعتراض کنید (!) 
میگن من ویرایش کردم ولی اونی که میخواستم نشده (!) راستش خیلی جالبه (!)

*پ.ن :* اون اعتراضات بچه ها بی علت نبود جناب مدیر @Araz

----------


## Hexa01

> چه عجب ایشون بعد از یکی دو هفته قبول کردند که کتابشون ویرایش نشده بوده (!) و گفتند اشتباه شده (!) ولی نگفتن چه اشتباهی شده (؟!) ما هم منتظریم بدونیم چه اشتباه محیرالعقولی صورت گرفته (!)
> اون موقع میگفتن دارید تهمت میزنید به من، الان میگن شدیدا عذر خواهی میکنم و به شما حق میدم به من اعتراض کنید (!) 
> میگن من ویرایش کردم ولی اونی که میخواستم نشده (!) راستش خیلی جالبه (!)
> 
> *پ.ن :* اون اعتراضات بچه ها بی علت نبود جناب مدیر @Araz


بله دوست عزیز شما حق داری اعتراض کنید قیمت کتاب ها خیلی زیاد شده و هم چنین وقت شما در این چند مدت بیهوده از بین میره من چون دیدم شما و تعدای از دوستان اعتراض داشتید گفتم مطلع باشید که آقای زارع قصد کردن اشتباهات رو درست کنن حالا راهکار رو فعلا نگفتن ولی در کانال تلگرامی ایشون عضو شدید که اگه فایل اصلاحیه رو منتشر کردن بتونید استفاده کنید

----------


## ehsan7777777

بر اساس این اسکرین شاتای مربوط به کانال ایشون می گی که کتابای تک جلدی میکرو زیست دهم و یازدهم ایشون ویرایش شده .... ؟
البته من خودم میکرو دهمش رو دیدم( همونی که روش نوشته مخصوص کنکور 99 ب بعد) ، به نظر می اومد که ویرایش شده .... 
ولی در مورد زیست میکرو یازدهمش ، زیاد مطمئن نیستم که آیا ویرایش خورده باشه یا نه ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> بله دوست عزیز شما حق داری اعتراض کنید قیمت کتاب ها خیلی زیاد شده و هم چنین وقت شما در این چند مدت بیهوده از بین میره من چون دیدم شما و تعدای از دوستان اعتراض داشتید گفتم مطلع باشید که آقای زارع قصد کردن اشتباهات رو درست کنن حالا راهکار رو فعلا نگفتن ولی در کانال تلگرامی ایشون عضو شدید که اگه فایل اصلاحیه رو منتشر کردن بتونید استفاده کنید


درود
بارها گفتم جناب زارع رو قبول دارم، آدم فرهیخته ای هستش و تو زیست شناسی حرف برای گفتن زیاد داره
ولی پافشاری های اولیه ایشون بر ویرایش کتابشون وجهه و شخصیت علمی ایشون رو زیر سوال برد به نوعی
به هر حال امیدوارم مشکل بچه ها زودتر حل بشه
بدرود

----------


## Gizish

واقعا چقدر جالب .برای چی آقای زارع گفتن جامع میکرو طلایی رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم .خوب اسم خودشون که خورده رو جلد کتاب!

----------


## Hexa01

> بر اساس این اسکرین شاتای مربوط به کانال ایشون می گی که کتابای تک جلدی میکرو زیست دهم و یازدهم ایشون ویرایش شده .... ؟
> البته من خودم میکرو دهمش رو دیدم( همونی که روش نوشته مخصوص کنکور 99 ب بعد) ، به نظر می اومد که ویرایش شده .... 
> ولی در مورد زیست میکرو یازدهمش ، زیاد مطمئن نیستم که آیا ویرایش خورده باشه یا نه ؟


بله دقیقا بر اساس اسکرین شات ها گفتم البته فکر نکنم سال به سال ها مشکلی داشته باشه من خریداریشون نکردم از دوستان دیگه بپرسین شاید اون عزیزان بتونن شما رو راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Hexa01

> واقعا چقدر جالب .برای چی آقای زارع گفتن جامع میکرو طلایی رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم .خوب اسم خودشون که خورده رو جلد کتاب!


دلیلش رو نگفتن ولی خوب حتما دلیلی داره

----------


## Hexa01

> درود
> بارها گفتم جناب زارع رو قبول دارم، آدم فرهیخته ای هستش و تو زیست شناسی حرف برای گفتن زیاد داره
> ولی پافشاری های اولیه ایشون بر ویرایش کتابشون وجهه و شخصیت علمی ایشون رو زیر سوال برد به نوعی
> به هر حال امیدوارم مشکل بچه ها زودتر حل بشه
> بدرود


بله منظور من هم این نبود که شما توهین کردید به عنوان خریدار به شما قولی داده شده مبنی بر اینکه کتاب ویرایش شده و مناسب کنکور ۹۹ هستش ، خدایی چه خوب شد شما و عده ای از دوستان متوجه این مسئله شدید . البته قابل حل  هست ، حالا باید ببینیم آقای زارع چیکار می کنن

----------


## saj8jad

> بله منظور من هم این نبود که شما توهین کردید به عنوان خریدار به شما قولی داده شده مبنی بر اینکه کتاب ویرایش شده و مناسب کنکور ۹۹ هستش ، خدایی چه خوب شد شما و عده ای از دوستان متوجه این مسئله شدید . البته قابل حل  هست ، حالا باید ببینیم آقای زارع چیکار می کنن


من هر 3 تا کتابا رو مرجوع کردم عزیز  :Yahoo (105): 
هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره 200 هزار تومان پول به کتاب ویرایش نشده بدم اونم با کاغذ های کاهی  :Yahoo (21): 
اکر ویرایش جدید کتاب درسنامه زیستش اومد که تغییرات رو اعمال کرده بودن دوباره میخرمش وگرنه از همین زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز که خریدم به تنهایی استفاده میکنم

----------


## Gizish

> دلیلش رو نگفتن ولی خوب حتما دلیلی داره


خوب برای چی؟ از دانش آموز مظلوم تر گیر نیوردن؟ آدم اینجوری گربه رو هم نمی رقصونه.من رفتم میکرو بخرم که فروشنده با کلی دلیل کتاب میکرو طلایی رو بهم داد حالا خود نویسنده میاد میگه به درد نمی خوره.واقعا کجا زندگی می کنیم؟ طرف اون سر دنیا یه مقاله میده تا چند سال از طریق ایمیل با کل دنیا در ارتباط هست و توضیحات مبسوط میده .بعد ایشون می ره قایم میشه و از یه کانال غیر رسمی میگه ببخشید دوباره بخرید.

----------


## Gizish

> من هر 3 تا کتابا رو مرجوع کردم عزیز 
> هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره 200 هزار تومان پول به کتاب ویرایش نشده بدم اونم با کاغذ های کاهی 
> اکر ویرایش جدید کتاب درسنامه زیستش اومد که تغییرات رو اعمال کرده بودن دوباره میخرمش وگرنه از همین زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز که خریدم به تنهایی استفاده میکنم


ببخشید میشه بگید چه جوری پس دادین؟ آخه قبول نمی کنن که‌.بریم؟ چی بگیم؟

----------


## Gizish

دوستان میشه نظرتون رو راجع به دینی خیلی سبز خانم سمیعی عارف و کتاب دینی میکرو طلایی محسنی کبیر بگید .ممنون میشم

----------


## Bahar78

> اگه کسی میدونه ، لطفا راهنمایی کنه ...


سلام.کتابا کاملا متفاوت و مولفاشونم فرق میکنه.

----------


## Bahar78

> واقعا چقدر جالب .برای چی آقای زارع گفتن جامع میکرو طلایی رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم .خوب اسم خودشون که خورده رو جلد کتاب!


آقای زارع جزو مولفان کتاب میکرو طلایی گاج نیستن!

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید میشه بگید چه جوری پس دادین؟ آخه قبول نمی کنن که‌.بریم؟ چی بگیم؟



من زنگ زدم گفتم کتاباتون چاپ قدیمه و ویرایش نشده، *خیلی پافشاری و سماجت کردم و گفتن کتاب ویرایش نشده به درد من نمیخوره*
گفت برامون با پست به انبار گاج مارکت ارسال کن تا پولش رو بصورت اعتبار خرید تو پروفایل گاج مارکت تون واریز کنیم تا کتاب دیگه ای خواستی به جاشون بخری

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا چقدر جالب .برای چی آقای زارع گفتن جامع میکرو طلایی رو اصلا پیشنهاد نمی کنم .خوب اسم خودشون که خورده رو جلد کتاب!


بخاطر اینکه هیچ بقالی نمیگه ماست من رو نخر بجاش برو ماست یقنلی رو بخر (!)

----------


## pegahmht

سلام دوستان
 من *شیمی* پایه رو مبتکران واجب گرفتم نظام جدید 
حالا برای دوازدهم میحوام انتشارات دیگه رو بگیرم نظرم خیلی سبز بود اما متوجه شدم درسنامه نداره و فقط در قسمت پاسخ تشریحی درسنامه خلاصه شده 
پیشنهاد شما برای شیمی دوازدهم چیه ؟ میخوام درسنامه داشته باشه مثل مبتکران

*دوم* برای زیست هم فعلا خیلی سبز تهیه کردم که اونم درسنامه کاملی نداره و برای تست گرفتم  میخواستم برای درسنامه گاج رو تهیه کنم که هیچ کدوم جالب نبود ( نه میکرو نه طلایی ) انگارمولفین عجله داشتن و خواستن یه کتاب برای 99 بدن بیرون و تالیف واقعی نشده  لطفا یه کتاب برای زیست پایه و دوازدهم  معرفی کنید که واقعا  برای کنکور 99 تالیف شده باشه و درسنامه کامل داشته باشه

*و سوم*  من برای درس عربی نظرم رو خیلی سبز بود که در این تاپیک تعریف میکرو طلایی هم دیدم زیاد شده کدومشون از نظر درسنامه  و اموزشی قوی تر عمل کرده چون پایه عربی بسیار ضعیفی دارم
لطفا برای هر 3 درس نظر بدید ممنون

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان
>  من *شیمی* پایه رو مبتکران واجب گرفتم نظام جدید 
> حالا برای دوازدهم میحوام انتشارات دیگه رو بگیرم نظرم خیلی سبز بود اما متوجه شدم درسنامه نداره و فقط در قسمت پاسخ تشریحی درسنامه خلاصه شده 
> پیشنهاد شما برای شیمی دوازدهم چیه ؟ میخوام درسنامه داشته باشه مثل مبتکران
> 
> *دوم* برای زیست هم فعلا خیلی سبز تهیه کردم که اونم درسنامه کاملی نداره و برای تست گرفتم  میخواستم برای درسنامه گاج رو تهیه کنم که هیچ کدوم جالب نبود ( نه میکرو نه طلایی ) انگارمولفین عجله داشتن و خواستن یه کتاب برای 99 بدن بیرون و تالیف واقعی نشده  لطفا یه کتاب برای زیست پایه و دوازدهم  معرفی کنید که واقعا  برای کنکور 99 تالیف شده باشه و درسنامه کامل داشته باشه
> 
> *و سوم*  من برای درس عربی نظرم رو خیلی سبز بود که در این تاپیک تعریف میکرو طلایی هم دیدم زیاد شده کدومشون از نظر درسنامه  و اموزشی قوی تر عمل کرده چون پایه عربی بسیار ضعیفی دارم
> لطفا برای هر 3 درس نظر بدید ممنون


سلام

ـــ من پیشنهادم صرفا جلد درسنامه میکروطلایی گاج هستش برای درسنامه شیمی، برای تست هم همون دوازدهم خیلی سبز کافیه، تمومش که کردید تا قبل عید شیمی iq اگر اومد اون رو بخرید

ـــ برای زیست متاسفانه گاج و جناب زارع بسیار بد و ناامیدکننده عمل کردند، کتاب ویرایش نشده دادن بیرون که بدرد هیچی نمیخورد
من زیست پایه و دوازدهم میکروشون خریدم ولی بعدش مرجوعش کردم 
الان منتظرم صرفا جلد درسنامه میکروطلایی موجود بشه به امید که ویرایش شده باشه واقعا تا اون رو بخرم
راستش من برای تست زیست پایه و دوازدهم خیلی سبز رو خریدم که انصافا ویرایش شده بود، هم متن و تصاویر و درسنامه و تست هاش تغییر کرده بودن

ـــ شک نکن عربی خیلی سبز بهتره من خودم دارمش (چاپ جدید تک جلدیش که ویرایش و تغییرات داشته البته)

----------


## Fcbvb

دوستان زیست یازدهم که تغییر چندانی نداشته؟؟؟ اخه من زیست دهم رو از رو الگو میخونم و یازدهم رو قصد دارم از روی میکرو پایه بخونم 
مشکلی که نی؟؟

----------

